# chassis ears



## ogomoe (Aug 22, 2004)

What are ''chassis ears'' and how do they work?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

ogomoe said:


> What are ''chassis ears'' and how do they work?


"Chassis ears" is a box with a headset and seveal jacks for miniature microphones. The microphones that come with it are extremely small and are usually attached to clips so you can stick them wherever you want. Basically, it's a diagnostic tool so you can listen to specific parts of your car while you're driving/riding in it. Chassis ears can help you pinpoint annoying/worrying/intermittent noises, but I haven't seen any home mechanic who owns one (probably has something to do with the fact that they have very limited use, and they cost $150+).


----------

